# Q view



## dtcunni (Dec 9, 2010)

I cant seem to figure out how to post a "Q-view." Can anyone please help a fellow smoker out?  Also, how can I figure out what all the abbreviations mean?

Thank y'all!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 9, 2010)

How are you trying to load your pictures to the SMF page directly from your computer or do you have them uploaded already to photo bucket and you are trying to post them from there?

Here are list of some acronyms.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/acronyms


----------



## coacher72 (Dec 9, 2010)

There is a tutorial in the wiki section of this forum.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## fpnmf (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is the tutorial. 

I think the way the tutorials are listed could be better.

Then again I could prolly use the search tool to find one.

I usually just look at "all" and hunt it down.

 Have a great day!!!!

  Craig

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/acronyms  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-upload-images-to-the-new-smf-format


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

If your pic is on your computer, just click on the insert image icon at the top of the text box & follow the prompts.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Mar 1, 2011)

gone


----------



## kingkoch42 (Mar 1, 2011)

gone


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

It worked that time King. That's a beautiful sunrise/sunset!


----------



## kingkoch42 (Mar 6, 2011)

gone


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

King you gotta change your avatar. Your scaring me!


----------



## kingkoch42 (Mar 8, 2011)

gone


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh yea King, I'm liking that.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Mar 9, 2011)

gone


----------

